# EVComponents dissolving? What!?!?



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing to add but seems a long time in coming.

Ah well another one rises from the ashes, maybe call the new company Phoenix.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> ...seems a long time in coming.


 Why do you say that?


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

That is not good news and not reassuring to all us customers who paid thousands and thousands of dollars for batteries and have yet to receive them. I hope James is forthcoming with an explanation and a promise to deliver on his existing orders.
Roy


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Voltswagen said:


> That is not good news and not reassuring to all us customers who paid thousands and thousands of dollars for batteries and have yet to receive them. I hope James is forthcoming with an explanation and a promise to deliver on his existing orders.
> Roy


We had a massive employee theft situation over the weekend. From certain postings made by others, you can draw your own conclusions as to who was involved. The criminal authorities and lawyers are involved now.

All of the orders related to battery cells are going to be filled as the containers arrive in May

We are missing at least $23,000+ in Manzanita chargers and VBS brake kits. My staff is doing an inventory to determine what else is missing.

At a minimum, there are going to be some civil lawsuits to sort this out.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

James
Thank you for that reassurance.
Roy


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

FWIW, there have not been any new theft or property crime reports for the 5700 block of Lacey Blvd. (EVComponents location) filed in the last 7 days:

Lacey, WA Crime Reports

(Weekend of April 24/25 not yet included in this list, so keep checking back)


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a shame. Don't know what really happened but it's been pretty obvious that things have not been going well at EVC for a while. The fact that all the key employees we know bailed out does not look good but I'll wait for further information before speculating further. EVC broke new ground in the DIY EV world, this hurts all of us


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> FWIW, there have not been any new theft or property crime reports for the 5700 block of Lacey Blvd. (EVComponents location) filed in the last 7 days:
> 
> Lacey, WA Crime Reports


Yeah, "Police and lawyers"...classic smoke screen.

He didn't convince me that all is well at EVC. Hope I get my batteries....been sending them emails and phone messages for a week now...no response.


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> FWIW, there have not been any new theft or property crime reports for the 5700 block of Lacey Blvd. (EVComponents location) filed in the last 7 days:
> 
> Lacey, WA Crime Reports


I have no knowledge of the situation there. However, note that, as of today, the most recent reports on that site are April 22, and "this weekend" was April 24/25. Gotta be careful with those online tools...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

All I can say is what a boss once told me, and it's a very good analysis of personal relations that I've never forgotten. 

"If one person has a problem with me, that person has a problem. If everybody has a problem with me, I've got a problem."

If they're having a wholesale exodus of personnel, EVC must be a problem. The email sent out implied to me there may be some character issues with the owner that the group who is leaving cannot tolerate.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, it sounds like half the staff left, most of them responsible for Zilla production. This is going to be interesting...


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Reposted from NEDRA (links below for verification):

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/NEDRA/message/5498

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/NEDRA/message/5477


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I resigned this morning as well. I don't know what the hell is going on, but I'm not going to be involved in this drama.....


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've called and emailed EVC to see how this is going to impact my order as I'm sure many here have...only to get no response over the last few days.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow............


----------



## idresponse (Mar 15, 2010)

Good luck to everyone involved in this tragic turn of events. May everyone learn from their experiences and come out of this a healthier human being.


----------



## nzev (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone wanting to buy thundersky batteries whos dreams have been crushed by EVComponents, you can buy them from http://alliancerenewableenergy.com/Thunder-Sky-LiFeYPO4-Batteries_c3.htm

Even cheaper too!


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

What an utter waste of a good company and it's potential.


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

That's a shame - but as a small business owner, I know how easily personal differences can spiral out of control.


> "If one person has a problem with me, that person has a problem. If everybody has a problem with me, I've got a problem."


I'll have to remember that - it's very true. 

I wish all of you the best for the future though.

Si


----------



## 80N541 (Jan 11, 2009)

same reaction here

I hope you'l be able to go on your feet again


----------



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder what will be the fate for the Zilla I placed an order for at the end of March.
Whos responsible for supplying it?

And if theres no-one building it then where is the $1,500 I spent that I had to get a bank loan for?


----------



## idresponse (Mar 15, 2010)

I firmly believe deep in my heart that in the end everything will end up being set right. It will just take way more patience and time than would have ever been necessary in the first place.

(insert photo of cat hanging from a tree limb and quote hang in there below)


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hope you paid by credit card??



voltmatic automaton said:


> I wonder what will be the fate for the Zilla I placed an order for at the end of March.
> Whos responsible for supplying it?
> 
> And if theres no-one building it then where is the $1,500 I spent that I had to get a bank loan for?


----------



## Mesuge (Mar 6, 2008)

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/NEDRA/message/5505
plus http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?cat=2

Hm, one of the few volume order channels for asian batteries gone. Moreover, Zilla is out of production again. The AC Zilla/TriZilla launch probably delayed even more so (perhaps canceled temporarily?), at times the competition in this very field heats up, quite sad. Looks as Otmar at least got most of his production equipment back. From the wording of it seems, EV Components never owned it in the first place, a tidbit which was not much clear since last year.


----------



## jpmorgan (May 22, 2010)

EVComponents said:


> We had a massive employee theft situation over the weekend. From certain postings made by others, you can draw your own conclusions as to who was involved. The criminal authorities and lawyers are involved now.
> 
> All of the orders related to battery cells are going to be filled as the containers arrive in May
> 
> ...


Have any of these allegations played out? Just wondering if anyone has yet to receive fulfillment of promised orders from May shipment?




Tesseract said:


> FWIW, there have not been any new theft or property crime reports for the 5700 block of Lacey Blvd. (EVComponents location) filed in the last 7 days:
> 
> Lacey, WA Crime Reports
> 
> (Weekend of April 24/25 not yet included in this list, so keep checking back)


How about now?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope, no theft reports for the 5700 block of Lacey Blvd. for the period Apr. 24 through May 8th (the most I was willing to sift through for now).

Sleater-Kinney and Yelm roads seem to be where the action is in that town... I always thought Sleater-Kinney was a slightly-angry girl grunge band?! Goes to show what I know...


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

The current situation is EVC has not delivered any of the pre-paid cells from the last several orders/containers. They are now re-selling these cells to whomever will pay cash. Don't buy anything from them unless you pay AFTER they put the cells in your trunk....also consider that you will be buying stolen batteries. The likely hood for being ripped off by him is 99.9% at this point.


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

Is nobody who is owed batteries local enough to go and have a "quiet word"? - I've been amazed how cooperative difficult suppliers can be in person!

Si


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

SimonRafferty said:


> Is nobody who is owed batteries local enough to go and have a "quiet word"? - I've been amazed how cooperative difficult suppliers can be in person!
> 
> Si



... not this one.


----------



## CFreeman54 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am not surprised. When I pointed out that I had been told back in December by EV Components that they had 100 Ah batteries in stock ready to ship, ordered and paid for them, and then I didn't receive them for two months, that something was not right, many on this forum defended them valiantly. I understand that EVC did a lot to help the EV community, but I knew I had been lied to (on three occasions actually) and did not like it. There is no excuse for lying to customers. Looking back, I guess I should consider myself lucky for getting the batteries I paid for. I guess I was one of the last.


----------



## John! (Jul 7, 2010)

Any new news on this front? Has anyone had any experience with the alliance renewable energy website linked to from this thread?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

John! said:


> Any new news on this front? Has anyone had any experience with the alliance renewable energy website linked to from this thread?


news on EVC (James versus the world) is that they are in the early stages of some legal battles on several fronts including former partners, undelivered customers, better business, and maybe WA State Atty Gen.

The 'alliance renewable energy website' I dunno anything about.


----------



## John! (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's the relevant post from page 2. I think I'll be giving them a shot. Otherwise my options for TS-LFP60AHA's seem pretty limited.



nzev said:


> Anyone wanting to buy thundersky batteries whos dreams have been crushed by EVComponents, you can buy them from http://alliancerenewableenergy.com/Thunder-Sky-LiFeYPO4-Batteries_c3.htm
> 
> Even cheaper too!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

aha, well, I haven't seen anything pro/con regarding that outfit. If you DO order from them, be sure to post a 'feedback' thread in the http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/parts-vendors-9.html area.

Personally I would pay a little more next time, and pay by credit card or paypal, for delivery of batteries actually in stock. Waiting 8 weeks for ships from China is not a good thing if you need to do a charge-back for non-delivery.

if you go back to the alliance site, and select the 'ship from US stock' you'll see the price goes up (a lot), and is not in stock..... There are other options like evolveelectrics.com that DO have stock, or the (untested) direct air freight option from lystf.com reps that are floating around this forum.


----------



## John! (Jul 7, 2010)

This will be my first order, and until I tried to call EVC today, I thought I would be ordering from them. Some Googling brought me here. But yes, paying the premium to batteries in the US (which seems to be an option on that site), certainly seems sensible, and not even truly a premium, since the shipping charges are then reduced (I assume, perhaps erroneously).


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Dealing direct w/ china can be very strange... hard to get a price without several emails, but that's the way they work. I looked into a direct buy, but the ocean shipment involves a lot of waiting, customs, import, then ground transport.... better to pay airfreight and get'em to your door in ten days. Or go with a reputable US vendor that has'em actually in stock, and actually delivers (unlike EVC).


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

John! said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the alliance renewable energy website linked to from this thread?


Hi John!,

I have never bought cells from AllianceRenewableEnergy, but I have had other dealings with the owner. He is honest and fair. He is located in California. I know of a number of happy customers and have not heard of any unhappy ones.

Regards,

major


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

There is also 
http://lithiumstorage.com/ 
http://www.ev-propulsion.com/batteries.html

don't know if they have cells in stock or not and I have not done business with either.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't forget EVX Technologies, they have TS 100Ah cells in stock, ready to ship out of Texas.


----------



## John! (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you have a link for EVX? There are apparently several companies with those initials according to Google.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.evassemble.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2

EV Assemble takes plastic and shows TS cells as stock.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't buy from LI Storage..its well known they bought some of the stolen batterys from EVC.



JRP3 said:


> There is also
> http://lithiumstorage.com/
> http://www.ev-propulsion.com/batteries.html
> 
> don't know if they have cells in stock or not and I have not done business with either.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

pgt400 said:


> http://www.evassemble.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2
> 
> EV Assemble takes plastic and shows TS cells as stock.


It looks like this is a china-direct reseller from the 'contact us' address... might be in stock, but are they in the US, or shipped from china? I didn't see any way on site to see shipping cost or delivery options....


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

If you add to your cart you can get a shipping estimate. Probably ship from China but one of few with CC protection.



dtbaker said:


> It looks like this is a china-direct reseller from the 'contact us' address... might be in stock, but are they in the US, or shipped from china? I didn't see any way on site to see shipping cost or delivery options....


----------



## Diasterdave (Jun 14, 2010)

I just wanted to jump in here and ad my recent experience.
I purchased 16 40AH CALB batteries from lystf aka susan Xu [[email protected]]
I paid for them via Paypal without any hassle. They were shipped via FedEx to me here in Hawaii and arrived on time and in perfect shape. This was the best price I could find including shipping anywere. A small order but worth the risk to make sure it all worked as advertised.
As with all purchases from overseas YMMV but I just wanted to report my positive experience dealing with Susan.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

pgt400 said:


> Don't buy from LI Storage..its well known they bought some of the stolen batterys from EVC.


I never saw any proof of that, do you have any?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

pgt400 said:


> Don't buy from LI Storage..its well known they bought some of the stolen batterys from EVC.


These are pretty heavy accusations without any proof. Mike at Lithium Storage is a stand up guy as far as I know. I know several people who bought from him without any issues. He is a member on this forum too, so hopefully he can come here and clear things up.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I never saw any proof of that, do you have any?


Yes, wait a bit and you will too.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

dimitri said:


> These are pretty heavy accusations without any proof. Mike at Lithium Storage is a stand up guy as far as I know. I know several people who bought from him without any issues. He is a member on this forum too, so hopefully he can come here and clear things up.


No one said anything about issues buying from him...


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

pgt400 said:


> Yes, wait a bit and you will too.


This accusation has been promoted for a few listers for some time already. How long do we have to wait for this "proof?"


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

EVfun said:


> This accusation has been promoted for a few listers for some time already. How long do we have to wait for this "proof?"


Well we already saw <which was to most> much more then reasonable doubt a month ago.... Surley you can figure out why things suddenly went silent.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

pgt400 said:


> Well we already saw <which was to most> much more then reasonable doubt a month ago.... Surley you can figure out why things suddenly went silent.


I saw those. I read those. They did say the order was only shipped to Seattle but they didn't say that was the only order shipped to Seattle.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

EVfun said:


> I saw those. I read those. They did say the order was only shipped to Seattle but they didn't say that was the only order shipped to Seattle.


Yes it did, and much more but I'm not going thru the whole thing again with you as it's pointless.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

pgt400 said:


> Surley you can figure out why things suddenly went silent.


What things went silent? Empty accusations went silent because Robert Green asked all forum members to stop those, apparently you didn't get the message.

Its very easy to put empty accusations against a person or a company while hiding behind anonymous forum handle. I'm sure you are pissed at EVC just like everyone else, and rightly so, but that is not an excuse to blame other people. If you have any concrete facts, put them forward alond with your real name and reason why you blame Mike for any wrongdoing, otherwise abide to forum rules like everyone else.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

pgt400 said:


> Yes it did, and much more but I'm not going thru the whole thing again with you as it's pointless.


When you got nothing it's best to go silent.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

dimitri said:


> What things went silent? Empty accusations went silent because Robert Green asked all forum members to stop those, apparently you didn't get the message.
> 
> Its very easy to put empty accusations against a person or a company while hiding behind anonymous forum handle. I'm sure you are pissed at EVC just like everyone else, and rightly so, but that is not an excuse to blame other people. If you have any concrete facts, put them forward alond with your real name and reason why you blame Mike for any wrongdoing, otherwise abide to forum rules like everyone else.


That's not why things went silent...and yes I got the message. Why would someone blame Li Storge because they're mad at EVC...makes no sense. Its easy to be blind to facts when someone is selling your product though huh?


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I never saw any proof of that, do you have any?


It was revealed yesterday durring sworn testimony by James Morrison that Mike at Lithium Storage has indeed bought batteries from him. It was also confirmed to me by Mike when I talked to him today. 

I will leave it at that


Dave Kois
Current EV Tech, LLC


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

EVfun said:


> When you got nothing it's best to go silent.


Or maybe because in certain forums imposed discovery reveals assets.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

pgt400 said:


> Its easy to be blind to facts when someone is selling your product though huh?


That was completely uncalled for. No one is selling my product but me. Some battery dealers choose to promote various BMS systems to go with batteries they sell, some of them choose to promote mine as they recognize the value. I have no deals or contracts with ANYONE to resell my product.

This is a small market and people know people. I choose to stand up for people I know against trolls hiding behind anonymous posts.

However, I trust Dave Kois, so I have to believe what he said. But that does not automatically make Mike guilty of any wrongdoing since we don't know what went on between him and EVC and on what terms. I choose to give Mike a benefit of the doubt that he is still a stand up guy and whatever business he has done with EVC is within his moral character. As far as I know Mike has never screwed his customers, so going on forums telling people not to do business with him is not cool.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Actual evidence Dave, thank you.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

dimitri said:


> That was completely uncalled for. No one is selling my product but me. Some battery dealers choose to promote various BMS systems to go with batteries they sell, some of them choose to promote mine as they recognize the value. I have no deals or contracts with ANYONE to resell my product.
> 
> This is a small market and people know people. I choose to stand up for people I know against trolls hiding behind anonymous posts.
> 
> However, I trust Dave Kois, so I have to believe what he said. But that does not automatically make Mike guilty of any wrongdoing since we don't know what went on between him and EVC and on what terms. I choose to give Mike a benefit of the doubt that he is still a stand up guy and whatever business he has done with EVC is within his moral character. As far as I know Mike has never screwed his customers, so going on forums telling people not to do business with him is not cool.


Had you been one of the 50 or so who lost thousands in batteries your definition of what was cool would be way different. There were no trolls...the evidence came out quickly that he bought the cells...even confirmed by TS. You choose to ignor it which is fine...others did not. The trolls were those who lost money...big money. Same people who would be buying your BMS (which I think is excellent BTW).


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

EVfun said:


> Actual evidence Dave, thank you.


Why.... you would just say it was forged! If you had been UNLUCKLY enough to have bought from EVC and had your money taken you would have been LUCKY enough to have seen the evidence. I think your better off.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

EVfun said:


> This accusation has been promoted for a few listers for some time already. How long do we have to wait for this "proof?"


Thought you would have to wait at least a week...guess not. There's more....


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Since Dave verified this, and since I know who Dave is, I call this the first bit of actual proof. If it turns out that Mike knowingly purchased what are essentially stolen cells, then that is a problem. It's possible the deal was done before he knew the whole story. I guess we'll find out eventually. I have all possible sympathy for those who were ripped off as I easily could have been among them.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Since Dave verified this, and since I know who Dave is, I call this the first bit of actual proof. If it turns out that Mike knowingly purchased what are essentially stolen cells, then that is a problem. It's possible the deal was done before he knew the whole story. I guess we'll find out eventually. I have all possible sympathy for those who were ripped off as I easily could have been among them.


Yes, and if you rememberfrom day one he denied buying from James in threads and on his web site....1 month ago there was overwhelming evidence and now theres sworn proof. Was it criminal? I'm not qualified to say....will leave that to others. But it was clearly imoral and he certainly has been proven a liar.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> Since Dave verified this, and since I know who Dave is, I call this the first bit of actual proof. If it turns out that Mike knowingly purchased what are essentially stolen cells, then that is a problem. It's possible the deal was done before he knew the whole story. I guess we'll find out eventually. I have all possible sympathy for those who were ripped off as I easily could have been among them.


I agree with you. I must have been one of the last to get their cells. I received my pack of 42, 60 amp hour cells March 11 of this year.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

pgt400 said:


> Had you been one of the 50 or so who lost thousands in batteries your definition of what was cool would be way different.


I could have easily been one of those 50 and I always supported everyone who got screwed by EVC. But I try to give people benefit of the doubt before passing judgement and my experience with Internet forums taught me never to trust anonymous sources, so I hope you see why I doubted your side of the story.

I still would not put Mike's business ethics in the same line with EVC's, I think your anger is somewhat misrouted. EVC has your money, they are the only ones who can make things right, everyone else is caught in the crossfire. I admit that *knowingly* buying EVC inventory *after* the whole saga unrolled was not cool.


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

dimitri said:


> I could have easily been one of those 50 and I always supported everyone who got screwed by EVC. But I try to give people benefit of the doubt before passing judgement and my experience with Internet forums taught me never to trust anonymous sources, so I hope you see why I doubted your side of the story.
> 
> I still would not put Mike's business ethics in the same line with EVC's, I think your anger is somewhat misrouted. EVC has your money, they are the only ones who can make things right, everyone else is caught in the crossfire. I admit that *knowingly* buying EVC inventory *after* the whole saga unrolled was not cool.


Morrison doesn't have my money...I filed for and got a charge back on 4/26 when this started to unfold. My anger is towards Morrison for re-selling the batteries that others had paid for in advance. He could have delivered the pre paid then liquidated what was left over (like the POS stated he would do on 4/26). Many in our group shelled out thousands (put on loans / credit cards)....these batteries are expensive, to pay for and not receive 10k in batts?? LS bought the batteries after this unfolded...when questioned about the timing and how he could access 30k in batts in 10 days he started back pedaling and denying. A couple of guys who know the TS shipping agent confirmed that only one shippment was going out to USA and it was to EVC.


----------

